

But Google is doing that - brettgeoghegan
http://www.bluesheepthinking.com/but-google-is-doing-that/

======
g0lden
What I see as unlikely, is that Google will NOT be around in 20 years. As I
see it, they have positioned themselves quite well to stay relative into the
foreseeable future.

~~~
brettgeoghegan
Sure. I guess the point I'm trying to make is that nothing is constant, and
that at some point they will disappear - maybe it's 100 years. Maybe 500. Who
knows. I personally believe as soon as 5-10 years as their brand has already
reached that tipping point of trust, but I'm happy to be proven wrong.

